# Mbuna Expecting



## Mbuna (Aug 30, 2010)

*clapHello to all fish lovers, mainly as pets, lol, I am owner, provider for some cichlids. I had started out with couple of bumblebee cich's that I had drove a distance to obtain, found the couple had become a nuisance in their previous community establishment. Which cichlids can be, the male soon found female say, not up to his par, I did seperate, changed environment somewhat, re-introduced but soon her demise. Now changed to the Mbuna, electric yel-lows, have a mbuna ready to expell her 2nd brood. Only one growing survivor from her 1st litter, hopefull to acquire a few from soon sisters and brothers. Been two weeks with fry in mouth, throat, have her in seperate 20 gal., nursery. Catching her after release of fry, sure to be a challenge, then when on her own I will feed before returning her to her partner. 
In my past have had batch of fry from bubble-nest builders, Betta Splendens, the common livebearers, seen the parental style of egg laying convict cichlids, now the mouth breeders, hopefully more than the one from the 1st batch.


----------



## Shotgun (Mar 1, 2009)

nice man. so u gunna get some electric yellow lab fry, eh? congrats man. i got a mbuna set up as well. could you go into how exactly you got them to breed? thanks.


----------



## Mbuna (Aug 30, 2010)

Hi, it was all the males persistance, approx. 3", female smaller, water exchange, tap water believe to have ph value high 7's-8 like home waters. Fed them just cichlid pellets(small), notice male has liking to plecostomus algae wafers, when small enough piece to steal when plec's not looking, eyes on top of head.


----------



## mcook33 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have the yellow lab cichlids.I have had these fish for about 6months and they have breed 4 times. When iI first got them I was new to the mouth brooding fish and just let them release the fry in my community tank.I done some research on them and now I have about 30 fry that seem to be doing well. They are growing out nicely.The way I got these guys to breeding was doing water changes and a good diet with spectrum foods they offer a good variety of foods.The water change I just lowered the tank temp. just a little and shortly after you may be fortunate enough to see the little dance....


----------

